

Simulate Slow Internet Connection while Testing your Apps - bunglebooz
http://www.devcurry.com/2010/07/simulate-slow-internet-connections.html

======
rouli
Don't forget that bandwidth is only half (and most of time not the important
half) of the story. Latency and packet losses usually have much stronger
effect on website performance (see this classic paper
<http://www.stuartcheshire.org/rants/Latency.html> or any of velocity 2010
videos).

There are a couple of free and commercial products that enable you to emulate
latency, packet loss and bandwidth at the same time, just google that.

~~~
pasbesoin
I saw precisely this in the (attempted) cross-continent deployment of some
enterprise software. The amount of data being moved was relatively small, but
the software was so damned "chatty" -- insisting on dozens of
requests/responses for even the simplest operation -- that latency effectively
killed it in this context.

I'd argued this point and that it be tested -- a simple network simulator
would have sufficed. But management was willfully clueless, and the vendor
wanted the sale more than an effective deployment.

Latency should be a part of any non-trivial testing.

------
arnorhs
This is something Twitter should try.

When I was in India six months ago, I usually had a pretty bad connection and
Twitter's web interface worked terribly.

\- You had to wait for every single element on the page to load before you
could click to use the login box - else you would jump to the login page
itself and had to wait for that one as well.

\- Clicking a list, clicking a saved search, basically everything with an ajax
request doesn't have a really good indicator of that it's loading, so that
experience was horrible.

\- There were probably other issues as well.

Facebook on the other hand did amazing. Of all the websites I tried and used,
Facebook was the most stable, was the quickest to load (in spite of all the
JS, etc) and generally performed really well on a slow connection.

------
gtani
<http://netlimiter.com/>

<http://tmurgent.com/Tools.aspx>

<http://furbo.org/2009/03/24/slow-ride-make-it-easy/>

[http://developer.yahoo.net/blog/archives/2009/10/a_engineers...](http://developer.yahoo.net/blog/archives/2009/10/a_engineers_gui.html)

------
nkm
In Mac you can use SpeedLimit: <http://mschrag.github.com/>

------
bigstorm
For Linux, try this <http://www.linuxfoundation.org/en/Net:Netem>

------
pbhjpbhj
Windows only app Firefox Throttle, a throttling proxy "Sloppy" is also
mentioned in passing.

------
JoeAltmaier
FOrtunately! I don't have to use this app to get crappy bandwidth. DSL!

------
johnastuntz
I am looking out something for Linux too? Any suggestions?

